# Breaking news: Brutal murder in Marstons Mills



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*MARSTONS MILLS* - Barnstable Police responding to a report of a man down outside 20 Cammett Way just before 2 AM made a gruesome discovery. A man was found lying in the road with multiple stab wounds. He was rushed to Cape Cod Hospital by Centerville-Osterville-Marstons Mills ambulance where he was pronounced dead. State and local detectives were actively canvasing the area. A blood stained vehicle was reportedly discovered a short distance down the road and police were also going to check a residence in the neighborhood. Officials are being tight lipped about the incident. Cape Wide News has a crew working this story and we'll post further details as we get them.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Arrest made in brutal murder of 19-year old in Marstons Mills








**MARSTONS MILLS* - Barnstable Police responding to a report of a man down outside 20







Cammett Way just before 2 AM made a gruesome discovery. A man was found lying in the road with multiple stab wounds outside this home. 
He was rushed to Cape Cod Hospital by Centerville-Osterville-Marstons Mills ambulance where he was pronounced dead. State and local detectives began actively canvasing the area. 
This blood stained Volkswagen was reportedly discovered a short distance down the road and







police were also checking a neighborhood residence for evidence and clues to the slaying. 
Crime scene technicians are seen in this third photo processing the scene for evidence. 
According to media reports 19-year old Alexander Phillips of Marstons Mills was arrested Sunday and charged with the murder of 19-year old Anthony Rano of Yarmouth. 







Officials are being tight lipped about the incident and the motive in the attack is unclear but may have been a continuation of a dispute that started in Yarmouth. 
Posted on 10/01 at 10:30 AM; last updated on 10/01 at 7:30 PM.


----------

